# SUP YALL!



## porksnorkel

just stoppin by to check out the community's growth and it looks substantial. been getting back into my fishy ways lately as i have sold off most of my tanks so i can get bigger ones. i have a nice project in mind for twin 75 tanks ...1 being planted and the other possibly discus. keep yall posted on my progress. ohh, and nice to see some familiar faces hangin out over here. no worries...i'll try and behave myself,heh,heh.


----------



## Mike

Welcome back!


----------



## Amphitrite

Well here's a blast from the past!! Welcome back porksnorkel, and please do stick around


----------



## Lupin

Nice to see you again, porksnorkel.:wave:


----------



## willow

hello.
i do hope you'll do picture diarys.


----------



## jones57742

porksnorkel said:


> ..i'll try and behave myself,heh,heh.


Pork:
That type of behavior would really disappoint Ron as he is not accustomed to it!

But welcome back.

You will be a great asset to the Forum.

TR


----------



## porksnorkel

i figured that was the jones i knew. recognized ur name before i even posted. plus ur not really over at that other place...much like everyone else,lol. 

who's kate,btw. can't place the face or name. perhaps u ran a different name on another forum??


----------



## jones57742

Nope:

We have not seen Kate before (or at least I have not) until this forum.

She is a very nice lady (gal in West Texan) who you will enjoy.

Hopefully you will see that CM has promised to hang around more.

Getting to be more like the "good old days".

Now if we could just get Ani back involved and "find and get" Mp back involved we would start to be "cooking with gas".

TR


----------



## porksnorkel

haven't seen much of mike other than a few posts. he's a busy guy though, i believe. and kate...quite the looker, if she doesn't mind me saying. i'll see if claude is still around too and maybe some others.


----------



## Falina

Hey. I don't know you, though everyone else seems to, but I'll say hey anyway, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## porksnorkel

thanks julie!


----------



## jones57742

Julie

As you do not know Pork the best description that I can come up with is:

"You better fasten your seat belt and brace yourself"!

TR


----------



## porksnorkel

can i buy u a drink jones?? how bout a tall glass of SHUT THE HELL UP!!!

totally kiddin mon  no really...i just came for info/input on my project and maybe pass along some of my findings. i truly intend not to get involved in the dramas and non fishy, political stuff. while it was fun for awhile over at the PF , i think it ruined the site over time. i carry huge guilt about it...even if i am right ALL the time...heh heh heh.


----------



## jones57742

porksnorkel said:


> can i buy u a drink jones?? how bout a tall glass of SHUT THE HELL UP!!!


ROFLMAO



porksnorkel said:


> i think it ruined the site over time. i carry huge guilt about it


Was not you Pork!!!

I very much hope that you enjoy it here as I am very certain that the folks here will enjoy and benefit by your posts.

I will "shut up now"!

TR


----------



## porksnorkel

lol, sounds good mon. i'll do my bestest!


----------



## beetlebz

<shrug> im new here, but its nice to meet you none-the-less


----------



## Witchery

G'Day Porksnorkel :wave:


----------



## porksnorkel

as in...the band??


----------



## porksnorkel

ahhh...nevermind. ur way over there, so u may not have heard of them...the band witchery.


----------



## Witchery

LOL, I missed that one (haven't heard of them either). I just like spooky stuff


----------

